# "nvidia-driver-340" installed, but pkg upgrade now wants to pull in "nvidia-driver"



## paulw (Jul 9, 2019)

I have nvidia-driver-340 installed via portmaster(8) (without linux support, which I don't need). For everything else I use pkg(8).



```
paul@FreeBSD-hardy ~ $ pkg info -a | grep nvidia
nvidia-driver-340-340.107_4    NVidia graphics card binary drivers for hardware OpenGL rendering
nvidia-settings-430.14         Display Control Panel for X NVidia driver
nvidia-xconfig-430.14          Tool to manipulate X configuration files for the NVidia driver
```

Now for the second time in recent days, `pkg upgrade` nevertheless tries to pull in nvidia-driver. Unfortunately I don't have the displayed output. This means I have had to re-enable linux support in /etc/rc.conf so that the other `pkg upgrade` operations would complete. As expected, nvidia-driver is not installed because of the conflict with nvidia-driver-340 and I can then manually deinstall the associated linux packages that I don't need.



```
paul@FreeBSD-hardy ~ $ pkg rquery %dn nvidia-driver
linux-c6-xorg-libs
libXext
libX11
xorg-server
mesa-libs
```

Does this `pkg rquery` output mean there is now a "strict" dependency on nvidia-driver for the listed packages? I couldn't see anything on the Fresh Ports page which explains the new `pkg upgrade` behaviour.

EDIT:

Sorry I meant:


```
paul@FreeBSD-hardy ~ $ pkg rquery %rn nvidia-driver
```

which doesn't return any reverse dependencies.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 9, 2019)

paulw said:


> Unfortunately I don't have the displayed output.



What does _that_ mean?


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 9, 2019)

Usually I'm using pkg. In case of x11/nvidia-driver I build it from ports, without Linux Compatibility Support. Afterwards I locked the package. You could try `pkg lock` on the driver.


----------



## paulw (Jul 9, 2019)

I worded that badly. I meant the initial message dispayed by `pkg upgrade` showing which packages were to be installed and upgraded (and the resultant output). I managed to retrieve it:


```
paul@FreeBSD-hardy ~ $ sudo pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (14 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (14 candidates): 100%
The following 18 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        nvidia-driver: 390.87_3
        linux-c6-xorg-libs: 7.4_10
        linux-c6-fontconfig: 2.8.0_3
        linux-c6-expat: 2.0.1_5
        linux_base-c6: 6.10_1

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
        xterm: 346 -> 347
        vulkan-loader: 1.1.82.0_3 -> 1.1.108.0
        vlc: 3.0.7.1,4 -> 3.0.7.1_1,4
        shaderc: 2018.0 -> 2018.0_1
        protobuf: 3.7.1,1 -> 3.8.0,1
        pixman: 0.34.0_1 -> 0.38.4
        opencv-core: 3.4.1_18 -> 3.4.1_19
        mpv: 0.29.1_7,1 -> 0.29.1_8,1
        meld: 3.20.0 -> 3.20.1
        libva: 2.4.1_1 -> 2.5.0
        firefox: 68.0,1 -> 68.0_4,1
        aom: 1.0.0.2032 -> 1.0.0.2036
        alsa-plugins: 1.1.1_4 -> 1.1.1_5

Number of packages to be installed: 5
Number of packages to be upgraded: 13

The process will require 602 MiB more space.
186 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/18] Fetching xterm-347.txz: 100%  339 KiB 347.1kB/s    00:01
[2/18] Fetching vulkan-loader-1.1.108.0.txz: 100%   88 KiB  90.0kB/s    00:01
[3/18] Fetching vlc-3.0.7.1_1,4.txz: 100%    9 MiB 943.1kB/s    00:10
[4/18] Fetching shaderc-2018.0_1.txz: 100%    2 MiB 421.1kB/s    00:05
[5/18] Fetching protobuf-3.8.0,1.txz: 100%    3 MiB 557.1kB/s    00:05
[6/18] Fetching pixman-0.38.4.txz: 100%  324 KiB 331.8kB/s    00:01
[7/18] Fetching opencv-core-3.4.1_19.txz: 100%    2 MiB 436.7kB/s    00:05
[8/18] Fetching mpv-0.29.1_8,1.txz: 100%    1 MiB 454.6kB/s    00:03
[9/18] Fetching meld-3.20.1.txz: 100%  614 KiB 314.2kB/s    00:02
[10/18] Fetching libva-2.5.0.txz: 100%  138 KiB 141.5kB/s    00:01
[11/18] Fetching firefox-68.0_4,1.txz: 100%   46 MiB   1.1MB/s    00:45
[12/18] Fetching aom-1.0.0.2036.txz: 100%    2 MiB 656.2kB/s    00:03
[13/18] Fetching alsa-plugins-1.1.1_5.txz: 100%   25 KiB  25.1kB/s    00:01
[14/18] Fetching nvidia-driver-390.87_3.txz: 100%   90 MiB   1.2MB/s    01:20
[15/18] Fetching linux-c6-xorg-libs-7.4_10.txz: 100%    3 MiB 667.6kB/s    00:04
[16/18] Fetching linux-c6-fontconfig-2.8.0_3.txz: 100%  203 KiB 207.4kB/s    00:01
[17/18] Fetching linux-c6-expat-2.0.1_5.txz: 100%  116 KiB 118.5kB/s    00:01
[18/18] Fetching linux_base-c6-6.10_1.txz: 100%   27 MiB   1.1MB/s    00:26
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
[1/18] Upgrading pixman from 0.34.0_1 to 0.38.4...
[1/18] Extracting pixman-0.38.4: 100%
[2/18] Installing linux_base-c6-6.10_1...
[2/18] Extracting linux_base-c6-6.10_1: 100%
[3/18] Installing linux-c6-expat-2.0.1_5...
[3/18] Extracting linux-c6-expat-2.0.1_5: 100%
[4/18] Upgrading opencv-core from 3.4.1_18 to 3.4.1_19...
[4/18] Extracting opencv-core-3.4.1_19: 100%
[5/18] Upgrading libva from 2.4.1_1 to 2.5.0...
[5/18] Extracting libva-2.5.0: 100%
[6/18] Installing linux-c6-fontconfig-2.8.0_3...
[6/18] Extracting linux-c6-fontconfig-2.8.0_3: 100%
[7/18] Upgrading vulkan-loader from 1.1.82.0_3 to 1.1.108.0...
[7/18] Extracting vulkan-loader-1.1.108.0: 100%
[8/18] Upgrading shaderc from 2018.0 to 2018.0_1...
[8/18] Extracting shaderc-2018.0_1: 100%
[9/18] Upgrading aom from 1.0.0.2032 to 1.0.0.2036...
[9/18] Extracting aom-1.0.0.2036: 100%
[10/18] Upgrading alsa-plugins from 1.1.1_4 to 1.1.1_5...
[10/18] Extracting alsa-plugins-1.1.1_5: 100%
[11/18] Installing linux-c6-xorg-libs-7.4_10...
[11/18] Extracting linux-c6-xorg-libs-7.4_10: 100%
[12/18] Upgrading xterm from 346 to 347...
[12/18] Extracting xterm-347: 100%
[13/18] Upgrading vlc from 3.0.7.1,4 to 3.0.7.1_1,4...
[13/18] Extracting vlc-3.0.7.1_1,4: 100%
[14/18] Upgrading protobuf from 3.7.1,1 to 3.8.0,1...
[14/18] Extracting protobuf-3.8.0,1: 100%
[15/18] Upgrading mpv from 0.29.1_7,1 to 0.29.1_8,1...
[15/18] Extracting mpv-0.29.1_8,1: 100%
[16/18] Upgrading meld from 3.20.0 to 3.20.1...
[16/18] Extracting meld-3.20.1: 100%
[17/18] Upgrading firefox from 68.0,1 to 68.0_4,1...
[17/18] Extracting firefox-68.0_4,1: 100%
[18/18] Installing nvidia-driver-390.87_3...
pkg: nvidia-driver-390.87_3 conflicts with nvidia-driver-340-340.107_4 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/bin/nvidia-bug-report
.sh
paul@FreeBSD-hardy ~ $
```


----------



## paulw (Jul 9, 2019)

T-Daemon said:


> Usually I'm using pkg. In case of x11/nvidia-driver I build it from ports, without Linux Compatibility Support. Afterwards I locked the package. You could try `pkg lock` on the driver.



Thanks. Yes to stop pkg(8) clobbering it I do already keep nvidia-driver-340 locked anyway until I need to rebuild that port.


----------



## paulw (Jul 9, 2019)

Meant to include:

```
paul@FreeBSD-hardy ~ $ uname -a
FreeBSD FreeBSD-hardy 12.0-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p7 GENERIC amd64
paul@FreeBSD-hardy ~ $
```


```
paul@FreeBSD-hardy ~ $ cat /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf
# $FreeBSD: stable/12/usr.sbin/pkg/FreeBSD.conf 340161 2018-11-05 21:28:32Z gjb $
#
# To disable this repository, instead of modifying or removing this file,
# create a /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf file:
#
# mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos
# echo "FreeBSD: { enabled: no }" > /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf
#
FreeBSD: {
url: "pkg+https://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",
mirror_type: "srv",
signature_type: "fingerprints",
fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
enabled: yes
}
paul@FreeBSD-hardy ~ $
```


----------



## shkhln (Jul 9, 2019)

Try `pkg -ddd upgrade` for debug output.


----------



## paulw (Jul 9, 2019)

```
paul@FreeBSD-hardy ~ $ sudo pkg -ddd upgrade
Password:
DBG(1)[7704]> pkg initialized
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
DBG(1)[7704]> PkgRepo: verifying update for FreeBSD
DBG(1)[7704]> Pkgrepo, begin update of '/var/db/pkg/repo-FreeBSD.sqlite'
DBG(1)[7704]> Fetch: fetching from: https://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest/meta.txz with opts "i"
DBG(1)[7704]> Fetch: fetching from: https://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest/packagesite.txz with opts "i"
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
DBG(1)[7704]> want to get an advisory lock on a database
DBG(2)[7704]> Pkg> adding options: DOCS = on
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib provide libpkg.so.4 for pkg
DBG(2)[7704]> Pkg> adding options: DOCS = on
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib provide libpkg.so.4 for pkg
DBG(2)[7704]> Pkg> adding options: DOCS = on
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib provide libpkg.so.4 for pkg
DBG(2)[7704]> Pkg> adding options: DOCS = on
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib provide libpkg.so.4 for pkg
DBG(2)[7704]> universe: add new local pkg: pkg, (pkg-1.11.1:2$2$mwcnj9dc7bgj4yygz7xz97z7k6bmdom1d4faxsoc4u4yzaaja9hhh4xeyz5us85fhrjmpag7te7e54qj3dyzjmopbmxf7o6f738yb9d)
Checking for upgrades (1 candidates): 100%
DBG(3)[7704]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: x11/libXext, name: libXext
DBG(3)[7704]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: x11/libX11, name: libX11
DBG(3)[7704]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: x11-servers/xorg-server, name: xorg-server
DBG(3)[7704]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: graphics/mesa-libs, name: mesa-libs
DBG(2)[7704]> Pkg> adding options: ACPI_PM = on
DBG(2)[7704]> Pkg> adding options: DOCS = on
DBG(2)[7704]> Pkg> adding options: LINUX = off
DBG(2)[7704]> Pkg> adding options: WBINVD = off
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib deps for nvidia-driver-340 on libXext.so.6
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib deps for nvidia-driver-340 on libX11.so.6
DBG(3)[7704]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: x11/linux-c6-xorg-libs, name: linux-c6-xorg-libs
DBG(3)[7704]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: x11/libXext, name: libXext
DBG(3)[7704]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: x11/libX11, name: libX11
DBG(3)[7704]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: x11-servers/xorg-server, name: xorg-server
DBG(3)[7704]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: graphics/mesa-libs, name: mesa-libs
DBG(2)[7704]> Pkg> adding options: ACPI_PM = off
DBG(2)[7704]> Pkg> adding options: DOCS = on
DBG(2)[7704]> Pkg> adding options: LINUX = on
DBG(2)[7704]> Pkg> adding options: WBINVD = off
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib deps for nvidia-driver-340 on libXext.so.6
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib deps for nvidia-driver-340 on libX11.so.6
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib provide libvdpau_nvidia.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib provide libnvidia-tls.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib provide libnvidia-glsi.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib provide libnvidia-glcore.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib provide libnvidia-eglcore.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib provide libnvidia-cfg.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib provide libGLESv2.so.2 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib provide libGLESv1_CM.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib provide libGL.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib provide libEGL.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[7704]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: x11/libXext, name: libXext
DBG(3)[7704]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: x11/libX11, name: libX11
DBG(3)[7704]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: x11-servers/xorg-server, name: xorg-server
DBG(3)[7704]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: graphics/mesa-libs, name: mesa-libs
DBG(2)[7704]> Pkg> adding options: ACPI_PM = on
DBG(2)[7704]> Pkg> adding options: DOCS = on
DBG(2)[7704]> Pkg> adding options: LINUX = off
DBG(2)[7704]> Pkg> adding options: WBINVD = off
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib deps for nvidia-driver-340 on libXext.so.6
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib deps for nvidia-driver-340 on libX11.so.6
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib provide libvdpau_nvidia.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib provide libnvidia-tls.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib provide libnvidia-glsi.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib provide libnvidia-glcore.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib provide libnvidia-eglcore.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib provide libnvidia-cfg.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib provide libGLESv2.so.2 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib provide libGLESv1_CM.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib provide libGL.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[7704]> added shlib provide libEGL.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(2)[7704]> non-automatic package with pattern nvidia-driver-340 has not been found in remote repo
Processing candidates (1 candidates): 100%
DBG(1)[7704]> problem has no requests
DBG(2)[7704]> decided local pkg-2$2$mwcnj9dc7bgj4yygz7xz97z7k6bmdom1d4faxsoc4u4yzaaja9hhh4xeyz5us85fhrjmpag7te7e54qj3dyzjmopbmxf7o6f738yb9d to install
DBG(2)[7704]> solver: ignoring package pkg(2$2$mwcnj9dc7bgj4yygz7xz97z7k6bmdom1d4faxsoc4u4yzaaja9hhh4xeyz5us85fhrjmpag7te7e54qj3dyzjmopbmxf7o6f738yb9d) as its state has not been changed
Checking integrity...DBG(1)[7704]> check integrity for 0 items added
done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
DBG(1)[7704]> release an advisory lock on a database
paul@FreeBSD-hardy ~ $
```

nvidia-driver-340 is still in the repo:


```
paul@FreeBSD-hardy ~ $ pkg search nvidia
nvidia-driver-390.87_3 NVidia graphics card binary drivers for hardware OpenGL rendering
nvidia-driver-304-304.137_4 NVidia graphics card binary drivers for hardware OpenGL rendering
nvidia-driver-340-340.107_4 NVidia graphics card binary drivers for hardware OpenGL rendering
nvidia-settings-430.14 Display Control Panel for X NVidia driver
nvidia-texture-tools-2.0.8.1_12 Texture Tools with support for DirectX 10 texture formats
nvidia-xconfig-430.14 Tool to manipulate X configuration files for the NVidia driver
nvidia_gpu_prometheus_exporter-g20181028 NVIDIA GPU Prometheus exporter
paul@FreeBSD-hardy ~ $
```


----------



## shkhln (Jul 9, 2019)

paulw said:


> ```
> Your packages are up to date.
> ```



Well, obviously debug output would be more helpful in combination with pkg behavior exhibiting your issue.


----------



## paulw (Jul 9, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Well, obviously debug output would be more helpful in combination with pkg behavior exhibiting your issue.



Yeah I was only able to do it retrospectively because I'd already applied the pkg updates. I'll post more debug output when more pkg updates become available.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 9, 2019)

You could contact the maintainer of the ports and ask him about the situation: `pkg search -Q maintainer nvidia-driver` .


----------



## paulw (Jul 10, 2019)

It's still happening:


```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (6 candidates): .
Checking for upgrades (6 candidates)...
Checking for upgrades (6 candidates)...
Checking for upgrades (6 candidates)...
Checking for upgrades (6 candidates)...
Checking for upgrades (6 candidates)... done
Processing candidates (6 candidates): .
Processing candidates (6 candidates)....
Processing candidates (6 candidates)..... done
The following 10 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
nvidia-driver: 390.87_3
linux-c6-xorg-libs: 7.4_10
linux-c6-fontconfig: 2.8.0_3
linux-c6-expat: 2.0.1_5
linux_base-c6: 6.10_1

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
python36: 3.6.8_2 -> 3.6.9
nss: 3.44.1 -> 3.45
mpv: 0.29.1_8,1 -> 0.29.1_9,1
ffmpeg: 4.1.3_14,1 -> 4.1.4,1
ca_root_nss: 3.44.1 -> 3.45

Number of packages to be installed: 5
Number of packages to be upgraded: 5

The process will require 599 MiB more space.
153 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: [1/10] Fetching python36-3.6.9.txz: .......... done
[2/10] Fetching nss-3.45.txz: .......... done
[3/10] Fetching mpv-0.29.1_9,1.txz: .......... done
[4/10] Fetching ffmpeg-4.1.4,1.txz: .......... done
[5/10] Fetching ca_root_nss-3.45.txz: .......... done
[6/10] Fetching nvidia-driver-390.87_3.txz: .......... done
[7/10] Fetching linux-c6-xorg-libs-7.4_10.txz: .......... done
[8/10] Fetching linux-c6-fontconfig-2.8.0_3.txz: .......... done
[9/10] Fetching linux-c6-expat-2.0.1_5.txz: .......... done
[10/10] Fetching linux_base-c6-6.10_1.txz: .......... done
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
[1/10] Upgrading python36 from 3.6.8_2 to 3.6.9...
[1/10] Extracting python36-3.6.9: .......... done
[2/10] Upgrading ca_root_nss from 3.44.1 to 3.45...
[2/10] Extracting ca_root_nss-3.45: ........ done
[3/10] Installing linux_base-c6-6.10_1...
[3/10] Extracting linux_base-c6-6.10_1: .......... done
[4/10] Installing linux-c6-expat-2.0.1_5...
[4/10] Extracting linux-c6-expat-2.0.1_5: ........ done
[5/10] Installing linux-c6-fontconfig-2.8.0_3...
[5/10] Extracting linux-c6-fontconfig-2.8.0_3: .......... done
[6/10] Upgrading ffmpeg from 4.1.3_14,1 to 4.1.4,1...
[6/10] Extracting ffmpeg-4.1.4,1: .......... done
[7/10] Installing linux-c6-xorg-libs-7.4_10...
[7/10] Extracting linux-c6-xorg-libs-7.4_10: .......... done
[8/10] Upgrading nss from 3.44.1 to 3.45...
[8/10] Extracting nss-3.45: .......... done
[9/10] Upgrading mpv from 0.29.1_8,1 to 0.29.1_9,1...
[9/10] Extracting mpv-0.29.1_9,1: .......... done
[10/10] Installing nvidia-driver-390.87_3...
```

The full debug output is too big for pastebin (at least as a guest user), but here is what I get from running grep -i nvidia on that output which I hope is sufficient:









						pkg-debug-nvidia - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com


----------



## shkhln (Jul 11, 2019)

Probably worth reporting to https://github.com/freebsd/pkg/issues.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2019)

Can you post the output of `pkg info -a -o`?


----------



## paulw (Jul 12, 2019)

The issue persists. This is the latest pkg upgrade output (just now):


```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (11 candidates):
Checking for upgrades (11 candidates)...
Checking for upgrades (11 candidates)...
Checking for upgrades (11 candidates)...
Checking for upgrades (11 candidates)...
Checking for upgrades (11 candidates)...
Checking for upgrades (11 candidates)...
Checking for upgrades (11 candidates)...
Checking for upgrades (11 candidates)...
Checking for upgrades (11 candidates)...
Checking for upgrades (11 candidates)... done
Processing candidates (11 candidates):
Processing candidates (11 candidates)....
Processing candidates (11 candidates)...
Processing candidates (11 candidates)......... done
The following 18 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
nvidia-driver: 390.87_3
linux-c7-xorg-libs: 7.7_6
linux-c7-fontconfig: 2.13.0
linux-c7-expat: 2.1.0_2
linux_base-c7: 7.6.1810_2
linux-c7-freetype: 2.8
linux-c7-libpng: 1.5.13_2
linux-c7-libglvnd: 1.0.1

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
nettle: 3.4.1_1 -> 3.5.1
libarchive: 3.3.3,1 -> 3.3.3_1,1
kodi: 17.6_12 -> 17.6_13
gstreamer1-plugins-hls: 1.14.4 -> 1.14.4_1
gnutls: 3.6.8 -> 3.6.8_1
ffmpeg: 4.1.4,1 -> 4.1.4_1,1
dnsmasq: 2.80_2,1 -> 2.80_3,1
devcpu-data: 1.22 -> 1.23
curl: 7.65.1 -> 7.65.1_1
aom: 1.0.0.2036 -> 1.0.0.2051

Number of packages to be installed: 8
Number of packages to be upgraded: 10

The process will require 630 MiB more space.
181 MiB to be downloaded.
[1/18] Fetching nettle-3.5.1.txz: .......... done
[2/18] Fetching libarchive-3.3.3_1,1.txz: .......... done
[3/18] Fetching kodi-17.6_13.txz: .......... done
[4/18] Fetching gstreamer1-plugins-hls-1.14.4_1.txz: ..... done
[5/18] Fetching gnutls-3.6.8_1.txz: .......... done
[6/18] Fetching ffmpeg-4.1.4_1,1.txz: .......... done
[7/18] Fetching dnsmasq-2.80_3,1.txz: .......... done
[8/18] Fetching devcpu-data-1.23.txz: .......... done
[9/18] Fetching curl-7.65.1_1.txz: .......... done
[10/18] Fetching aom-1.0.0.2051.txz: .......... done
[11/18] Fetching nvidia-driver-390.87_3.txz: .......... done
[12/18] Fetching linux-c7-xorg-libs-7.7_6.txz: .......... done
[13/18] Fetching linux-c7-fontconfig-2.13.0.txz: .......... done
[14/18] Fetching linux-c7-expat-2.1.0_2.txz: .......... done
[15/18] Fetching linux_base-c7-7.6.1810_2.txz: .......... done
[16/18] Fetching linux-c7-freetype-2.8.txz: .......... done
[17/18] Fetching linux-c7-libpng-1.5.13_2.txz: .......... done
[18/18] Fetching linux-c7-libglvnd-1.0.1.txz: .......... done
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
[1/18] Installing linux_base-c7-7.6.1810_2...
[1/18] Extracting linux_base-c7-7.6.1810_2: .......... done
[2/18] Installing linux-c7-libpng-1.5.13_2...
[2/18] Extracting linux-c7-libpng-1.5.13_2: .......... done
[3/18] Installing linux-c7-expat-2.1.0_2...
[3/18] Extracting linux-c7-expat-2.1.0_2: ........ done
[4/18] Installing linux-c7-freetype-2.8...
[4/18] Extracting linux-c7-freetype-2.8: ........ done
[5/18] Upgrading nettle from 3.4.1_1 to 3.5.1...
[5/18] Extracting nettle-3.5.1: .......... done
[6/18] Installing linux-c7-fontconfig-2.13.0...
[6/18] Extracting linux-c7-fontconfig-2.13.0: .......... done
[7/18] Upgrading libarchive from 3.3.3,1 to 3.3.3_1,1...
[7/18] Extracting libarchive-3.3.3_1,1: .......... done
[8/18] Upgrading gnutls from 3.6.8 to 3.6.8_1...
[8/18] Extracting gnutls-3.6.8_1: .......... done
[9/18] Upgrading curl from 7.65.1 to 7.65.1_1...
[9/18] Extracting curl-7.65.1_1: .......... done
[10/18] Installing linux-c7-xorg-libs-7.7_6...
[10/18] Extracting linux-c7-xorg-libs-7.7_6: .......... done
[11/18] Installing linux-c7-libglvnd-1.0.1...
[11/18] Extracting linux-c7-libglvnd-1.0.1: ........ done
[12/18] Upgrading kodi from 17.6_12 to 17.6_13...
[12/18] Extracting kodi-17.6_13: .......... done
[13/18] Upgrading gstreamer1-plugins-hls from 1.14.4 to 1.14.4_1...
[13/18] Extracting gstreamer1-plugins-hls-1.14.4_1: . done
[14/18] Upgrading ffmpeg from 4.1.4,1 to 4.1.4_1,1...
[14/18] Extracting ffmpeg-4.1.4_1,1: .......... done
[15/18] Upgrading dnsmasq from 2.80_2,1 to 2.80_3,1...
[15/18] Extracting dnsmasq-2.80_3,1: .......... done
You may need to manually remove /usr/local/etc/dnsmasq.conf if it is no longer needed.
[16/18] Upgrading devcpu-data from 1.22 to 1.23...
[16/18] Extracting devcpu-data-1.23: .......... done
[17/18] Upgrading aom from 1.0.0.2036 to 1.0.0.2051...
[17/18] Extracting aom-1.0.0.2051: .......... done
[18/18] Installing nvidia-driver-390.87_3...
```

I also have the latest debug output if needed.



SirDice said:


> Can you post the output of  pkg info -a -o?




```
ORBit2-2.14.19_2               devel/ORBit2
aalib-1.4.r5_13 graphics/aalib
adwaita-icon-theme-3.28.0 x11-themes/adwaita-icon-theme
alsa-lib-1.1.2_2 audio/alsa-lib
alsa-plugins-1.1.1_5 audio/alsa-plugins
aom-1.0.0.2051 multimedia/aom
argyllcms-1.9.2_4 graphics/argyllcms
aria2-1.34.0_1 www/aria2
at-spi2-atk-2.26.2 accessibility/at-spi2-atk
at-spi2-core-2.28.0 accessibility/at-spi2-core
atk-2.28.1 accessibility/atk
avahi-app-0.7_2 net/avahi-app
bash-5.0.7 shells/bash
bash-completion-2.9,1 shells/bash-completion
bind-tools-9.14.3 dns/bind-tools
binutils-2.32_1,1 devel/binutils
bitstream-vera-1.10_8 x11-fonts/bitstream-vera
boost-libs-1.70.0_2 devel/boost-libs
ca_root_nss-3.45 security/ca_root_nss
cairo-1.16.0,2 graphics/cairo
cantarell-fonts-0.101_1 x11-fonts/cantarell-fonts
chromium-75.0.3770.100 www/chromium
cmocka-1.1.3 sysutils/cmocka
colord-1.3.5 graphics/colord
cups-2.2.11 print/cups
curl-7.65.1_1 ftp/curl
cwm-6.3 x11-wm/cwm
cyrus-sasl-2.1.27 security/cyrus-sasl2
dav1d-0.3.1 multimedia/dav1d
dbus-1.12.12 devel/dbus
dbus-glib-0.110 devel/dbus-glib
dconf-0.28.0 devel/dconf
dejavu-2.37_1 x11-fonts/dejavu
desktop-file-utils-0.23 devel/desktop-file-utils
devcpu-data-1.23 sysutils/devcpu-data
dialog4ports-0.1.6 ports-mgmt/dialog4ports
dillo-3.0.5_1 www/dillo2
dmenu-4.9_1 x11/dmenu
dmidecode-3.2 sysutils/dmidecode
dnscrypt-proxy2-2.0.25 dns/dnscrypt-proxy2
dnsmasq-2.80_3,1 dns/dnsmasq
dotconf-1.3_1 devel/dotconf
droid-fonts-ttf-20131024_5 x11-fonts/droid-fonts-ttf
e2fsprogs-libuuid-1.45.2 misc/e2fsprogs-libuuid
enca-1.19 converters/enca
enchant-1.6.0_9 textproc/enchant
encodings-1.0.5,1 x11-fonts/encodings
espeak-1.48.04_6 audio/espeak
etc_os-release-0.1_2 sysutils/etc_os-release
eterm-0.9.6_5 x11/eterm
evilwm-1.1.1 x11-wm/evilwm
expat-2.2.6_1 textproc/expat2
faad2-2.8.8,1 audio/faad
ffmpeg-4.1.4_1,1 multimedia/ffmpeg
firefox-68.0_4,1 www/firefox
flac-1.3.2 audio/flac
fltk-1.3.5 x11-toolkits/fltk
fltk-devel-1.3.x.r10370_4 x11-toolkits/fltk-devel
fluxbox-1.3.7_4 x11-wm/fluxbox
fluxbox-tenr-styles-pack-20071215_3 x11-themes/fluxbox-tenr-styles-pack
fluxconf-0.9.9_9 x11-wm/fluxconf
flwm-1.16_1 x11-wm/flwm
font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi
font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi
font-adobe-utopia-100dpi-1.0.4_4 x11-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi
font-adobe-utopia-75dpi-1.0.4_4 x11-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi
font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.4_4 x11-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1
font-alias-1.0.3_3 x11-fonts/font-alias
font-arabic-misc-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-arabic-misc
font-bh-100dpi-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-bh-100dpi
font-bh-75dpi-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-bh-75dpi
font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi
font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi
font-bh-ttf-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-bh-ttf
font-bh-type1-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-bh-type1
font-bitstream-100dpi-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi
font-bitstream-75dpi-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi
font-bitstream-type1-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-bitstream-type1
font-cronyx-cyrillic-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-cronyx-cyrillic
font-cursor-misc-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-cursor-misc
font-daewoo-misc-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-daewoo-misc
font-dec-misc-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-dec-misc
font-ibm-type1-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-ibm-type1
font-isas-misc-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-isas-misc
font-jis-misc-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-jis-misc
font-micro-misc-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-micro-misc
font-misc-cyrillic-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-misc-cyrillic
font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-misc-ethiopic
font-misc-meltho-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-misc-meltho
font-misc-misc-1.1.2_4 x11-fonts/font-misc-misc
font-mutt-misc-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-mutt-misc
font-schumacher-misc-1.1.2_4 x11-fonts/font-schumacher-misc
font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.4_4 x11-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic
font-sony-misc-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-sony-misc
font-sun-misc-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-sun-misc
font-util-1.3.1 x11-fonts/font-util
font-winitzki-cyrillic-1.0.3_4 x11-fonts/font-winitzki-cyrillic
font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4_4 x11-fonts/font-xfree86-type1
fontconfig-2.12.6,1 x11-fonts/fontconfig
freeglut-3.0.0_2 graphics/freeglut
freetype2-2.10.0 print/freetype2
fribidi-0.19.7 converters/fribidi
fusefs-ext4fuse-0.1.3_1,1 sysutils/fusefs-ext4fuse
fusefs-libs-2.9.9 sysutils/fusefs-libs
gamin-0.1.10_10 devel/gamin
gawk-5.0.0 lang/gawk
gconf2-3.2.6_5 devel/gconf2
gdbm-1.18.1_1 databases/gdbm
gdk-pixbuf2-2.36.12 graphics/gdk-pixbuf2
geoclue-2.4.7 net/geoclue
gettext-runtime-0.20.1 devel/gettext-runtime
giflib-5.1.9 graphics/giflib
glew-2.1.0 graphics/glew
glib-2.56.3_5,1 devel/glib20
glib-networking-2.56.1_1 net/glib-networking
gmp-6.1.2_1 math/gmp
gnome-pty-helper-0.40.2 x11-toolkits/gnome-pty-helper
gnome_subr-1.0 sysutils/gnome_subr
gnugrep-3.3 textproc/gnugrep
gnutls-3.6.8_1 security/gnutls
gobject-introspection-1.56.1,1 devel/gobject-introspection
graphite2-1.3.13 graphics/graphite2
gsed-4.7 textproc/gsed
gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.28.1 devel/gsettings-desktop-schemas
gstreamer1-1.14.4 multimedia/gstreamer1
gstreamer1-libav-1.14.4_2 multimedia/gstreamer1-libav
gstreamer1-plugins-1.14.4_1 multimedia/gstreamer1-plugins
gstreamer1-plugins-bad-1.14.4 multimedia/gstreamer1-plugins-bad
gstreamer1-plugins-good-1.14.4 multimedia/gstreamer1-plugins-good
gstreamer1-plugins-hls-1.14.4_1 multimedia/gstreamer1-plugins-hls
gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.32 graphics/gtk-update-icon-cache
gtk2-2.24.32 x11-toolkits/gtk20
gtk3-3.24.9 x11-toolkits/gtk30
gtksourceview3-3.24.8_2 x11-toolkits/gtksourceview3
harfbuzz-2.5.3 print/harfbuzz
harfbuzz-icu-2.5.3 print/harfbuzz-icu
hicolor-icon-theme-0.17 misc/hicolor-icon-theme
htop-2.2.0_1 sysutils/htop
hunspell-1.7.0_1 textproc/hunspell
icu-64.2,1 devel/icu
idnkit-1.0_7 dns/idnkit
imlib2-1.5.1,2 graphics/imlib2
indexinfo-0.3.1 print/indexinfo
iridium-browser-2019.04.73 www/iridium
iso-codes-4.2 misc/iso-codes
jansson-2.12 devel/jansson
jasper-1.900.1_17 graphics/jasper
jbigkit-2.1_1 graphics/jbigkit
jpeg-turbo-2.0.2 graphics/jpeg-turbo
json-c-0.13.1 devel/json-c
json-glib-1.4.2 devel/json-glib
jsoncpp-1.8.1_6 devel/jsoncpp
jwm-2.3.7 x11-wm/jwm
kodi-17.6_13 multimedia/kodi
lcms2-2.9 graphics/lcms2
ldns-1.7.0_1 dns/ldns
leafpad-0.8.18.1_2 editors/leafpad
leptonica-1.76.0_1 graphics/leptonica
libGLU-9.0.0_3 graphics/libGLU
libICE-1.0.9_3,1 x11/libICE
libIDL-0.8.14_4 devel/libIDL
libSM-1.2.3,1 x11/libSM
libX11-1.6.8,1 x11/libX11
libXScrnSaver-1.2.3_2 x11/libXScrnSaver
libXau-1.0.9 x11/libXau
libXaw-1.0.13_2,2 x11-toolkits/libXaw
libXcomposite-0.4.5,1 x11/libXcomposite
libXcursor-1.2.0 x11/libXcursor
libXdamage-1.1.5 x11/libXdamage
libXdmcp-1.1.3 x11/libXdmcp
libXext-1.3.4,1 x11/libXext
libXfixes-5.0.3_2 x11/libXfixes
libXfont-1.5.4_2,2 x11-fonts/libXfont
libXfontcache-1.0.5_5 x11-fonts/libXfontcache
libXft-2.3.2_3 x11-fonts/libXft
libXi-1.7.10,1 x11/libXi
libXinerama-1.1.4_2,1 x11/libXinerama
libXmu-1.1.3,1 x11-toolkits/libXmu
libXp-1.0.3_2,1 x11/libXp
libXpm-3.5.12_2 x11/libXpm
libXrandr-1.5.2 x11/libXrandr
libXrender-0.9.10_2 x11/libXrender
libXt-1.2.0,1 x11-toolkits/libXt
libXtst-1.2.3_2 x11/libXtst
libXv-1.0.11_2,1 x11/libXv
libXvMC-1.0.11 x11/libXvMC
libXxf86dga-1.1.5 x11/libXxf86dga
libXxf86misc-1.0.4_2 x11/libXxf86misc
libXxf86vm-1.1.4_3 x11/libXxf86vm
liba52-0.7.4_3 audio/liba52
libaacs-0.9.0 multimedia/libaacs
libao-1.2.0_4 audio/libao
libarchive-3.3.3_1,1 archivers/libarchive
libass-0.14.0 multimedia/libass
libast-0.7_13 devel/libast
libbdplus-0.1.2 multimedia/libbdplus
libbluray-1.1.1_1,1 multimedia/libbluray
libcanberra-0.30_5 audio/libcanberra
libcddb-1.3.2_4 audio/libcddb
libcdio-2.0.0_1 sysutils/libcdio
libcec-4.0.4 multimedia/libcec
libcroco-0.6.12 textproc/libcroco
libcrossguid-20150803_5 devel/libcrossguid
libdaemon-0.14_1 devel/libdaemon
libdca-0.0.6_1 multimedia/libdca
libdcadec-0.2.0_1 multimedia/libdcadec
libdmx-1.1.4_2 x11/libdmx
libdrm-2.4.98_1,1 graphics/libdrm
libdvbpsi-1.3.2 multimedia/libdvbpsi
libdvdnav-6.0.0 multimedia/libdvdnav
libdvdread-6.0.1 multimedia/libdvdread
libebml-1.3.9 textproc/libebml
libedit-3.1.20190324,1 devel/libedit
libepoll-shim-0.0.20190311 devel/libepoll-shim
libepoxy-1.5.2 graphics/libepoxy
libev-4.24,1 devel/libev
libevdev-1.5.9 devel/libevdev
libevent-2.1.10 devel/libevent
libexif-0.6.21_4 graphics/libexif
libffi-3.2.1_3 devel/libffi
libfmt-5.3.0 devel/libfmt
libfontenc-1.1.4 x11-fonts/libfontenc
libftdi-0.20_14 devel/libftdi
libgcrypt-1.8.4_1 security/libgcrypt
libglade2-2.6.4_9 devel/libglade2
libgpg-error-1.36 security/libgpg-error
libgsf-1.14.44 devel/libgsf
libiconv-1.14_11 converters/libiconv
libid3tag-0.15.1b_1 audio/libid3tag
libidn-1.35 dns/libidn
libidn2-2.2.0 dns/libidn2
libinotify-20180201_1 devel/libinotify
libirman-0.5.2 comms/libirman
libltdl-2.4.6 devel/libltdl
liblz4-1.9.1,1 archivers/liblz4
libmad-0.15.1b_6 audio/libmad
libmatroska-1.5.2 multimedia/libmatroska
libmicrohttpd-0.9.58_2 www/libmicrohttpd
libmodplug-0.8.9.0 audio/libmodplug
libmpeg2-0.5.1_6 multimedia/libmpeg2
libnfs-4.0.0 net/libnfs
libnghttp2-1.39.1 www/libnghttp2
libogg-1.3.3,4 audio/libogg
libpaper-1.1.24.4 print/libpaper
libpci-3.6.2 devel/libpci
libpciaccess-0.14 devel/libpciaccess
libplist-1.12 devel/libplist
libproxy-0.4.15 net/libproxy
libpthread-stubs-0.4 devel/libpthread-stubs
librsvg2-2.40.20 graphics/librsvg2
librtmp-2.4.20151223_4 multimedia/librtmp
libsamplerate-0.1.9 audio/libsamplerate
libsecret-0.18.6_1 security/libsecret
libsigsegv-2.12 devel/libsigsegv
libsndfile-1.0.28_2 audio/libsndfile
libsodium-1.0.16 security/libsodium
libsoup-2.62.3 devel/libsoup
libssh-0.8.6 security/libssh
libsunacl-1.0.1 sysutils/libsunacl
libtasn1-4.13_1 security/libtasn1
libtheora-1.1.1_7 multimedia/libtheora
libtool-2.4.6_1 devel/libtool
libudev-devd-0.4 devel/libudev-devd
libunistring-0.9.10_1 devel/libunistring
libunwind-20170615 devel/libunwind
libv4l-1.6.3_4 multimedia/libv4l
libva-2.5.0 multimedia/libva
libvdpau-1.1.1_2 multimedia/libvdpau
libvncserver-0.9.12_2 net/libvncserver
libvorbis-1.3.6,3 audio/libvorbis
libvpx-1.8.0 multimedia/libvpx
libx264-0.157.2945 multimedia/libx264
libxcb-1.13.1 x11/libxcb
libxkbcommon-0.8.4 x11/libxkbcommon
libxkbfile-1.1.0 x11/libxkbfile
libxml2-2.9.9 textproc/libxml2
libxshmfence-1.3 x11/libxshmfence
libxslt-1.1.32_1 textproc/libxslt
lilyterm-0.9.9.4_1 x11/lilyterm
linux-c7-expat-2.1.0_2 textproc/linux-c7-expat
linux-c7-fontconfig-2.13.0 x11-fonts/linux-c7-fontconfig
linux-c7-freetype-2.8 print/linux-c7-freetype
linux-c7-libglvnd-1.0.1 graphics/linux-c7-libglvnd
linux-c7-libpng-1.5.13_2 graphics/linux-c7-png
linux-c7-xorg-libs-7.7_6 x11/linux-c7-xorg-libs
linux_base-c7-7.6.1810_2 emulators/linux_base-c7
lirc-0.9.0_10,1 comms/lirc
liveMedia-2019.06.28,2 net/liveMedia
llvm60-6.0.1_6 devel/llvm60
llvm80-8.0.0_2 devel/llvm80
lsof-4.93.2_2,8 sysutils/lsof
lua52-5.2.4 lang/lua52
lzo2-2.10_1 archivers/lzo2
m4-1.4.18_1,1 devel/m4
mDNSResponder-878.200.35 net/mDNSResponder
mcwm-20130209 x11-wm/mcwm
meld-3.20.1 textproc/meld
menumaker-0.99.10_1 deskutils/menumaker
mesa-demos-8.4.0_2 graphics/mesa-demos
mesa-dri-18.3.2_3 graphics/mesa-dri
mesa-libs-18.3.2_1 graphics/mesa-libs
mkfontscale-1.2.1 x11-fonts/mkfontscale
mpv-0.29.1_9,1 multimedia/mpv
mysql57-client-5.7.26 databases/mysql57-client
nano-4.2 editors/nano
nettle-3.5.1 security/nettle
noto-basic-1.0.5_1 x11-fonts/noto-basic
noto-extra-1.0.5_1 x11-fonts/noto-extra
nspr-4.21 devel/nspr
nss-3.45 security/nss
nvidia-driver-340-340.107_4 x11/nvidia-driver-340
nvidia-settings-430.14 x11/nvidia-settings
nvidia-xconfig-430.14 x11/nvidia-xconfig
opencv-core-3.4.1_19 graphics/opencv-core
openh264-2.0.0,2 multimedia/openh264
openjpeg-2.3.1 graphics/openjpeg
openldap-client-2.4.47 net/openldap24-client
openmp-8.0.0_1 devel/openmp
opus-1.3.1 audio/opus
orc-0.4.28 devel/orc
p11-kit-0.23.16.1 security/p11-kit
p5-Unicode-Map8-0.13_1 converters/p5-Unicode-Map8
p5-Unicode-String-2.10 converters/p5-Unicode-String
p8-platform-2.1.0.1_1 devel/p8-platform
palemoon-27.9.4_6 www/palemoon
pango-1.42.4_2 x11-toolkits/pango
pciids-20190620 misc/pciids
pcre-8.43_1 devel/pcre
pcre2-10.32_1 devel/pcre2
pekwm-0.1.17_4,1 x11-wm/pekwm
perl5-5.28.2 lang/perl5.28
pixman-0.38.4 x11/pixman
pkg-1.11.1 ports-mgmt/pkg
pkg-provides-0.5.0 ports-mgmt/pkg-provides
pkg_cleanup-2.1 ports-mgmt/pkg_cleanup
pkg_cutleaves-20181216 ports-mgmt/pkg_cutleaves
pkgconf-1.6.1,1 devel/pkgconf
png-1.6.37 graphics/png
polkit-0.114_2 sysutils/polkit
popt-1.16_2 devel/popt
portaudio-19.6.0_3,1 audio/portaudio
portmaster-3.19_18 ports-mgmt/portmaster
powerdxx-0.4.1 sysutils/powerdxx
protobuf-3.8.0,1 devel/protobuf
py27-asn1crypto-0.24.0 devel/py-asn1crypto
py27-backports-1 devel/py-backports
py27-cairo-1.14.1 graphics/py-cairo
py27-certifi-2019.6.16 security/py-certifi
py27-cffi-1.12.3 devel/py-cffi
py27-chardet-3.0.4_1 textproc/py-chardet
py27-configparser-3.5.3_1,1 devel/py-configparser
py27-dnspython-1.16.0 dns/py-dnspython
py27-enum34-1.1.6 devel/py-enum34
py27-gobject-2.28.6_8 devel/py-gobject
py27-gtk2-2.24.0_5 x11-toolkits/py-gtk2
py27-idna-2.8 dns/py-idna
py27-ipaddress-1.0.22 net/py-ipaddress
py27-iso8601-0.1.12 devel/py-iso8601
py27-ply-3.11 devel/py-ply
py27-pycparser-2.19 devel/py-pycparser
py27-pysocks-1.7.0 net/py-pysocks
py27-setuptools-41.0.1 devel/py-setuptools
py27-speedtest-cli-2.1.1 net/py-speedtest-cli
py27-sqlite3-2.7.16_7 databases/py-sqlite3
py36-asn1crypto-0.24.0 devel/py-asn1crypto
py36-backports-1 devel/py-backports
py36-cairo-1.14.1 graphics/py-cairo
py36-certifi-2019.6.16 security/py-certifi
py36-cffi-1.12.3 devel/py-cffi
py36-chardet-3.0.4_1 textproc/py-chardet
py36-configparser-3.5.3_1,1 devel/py-configparser
py36-cryptography-2.6.1 security/py-cryptography
py36-glances-3.1.0 sysutils/py-glances
py36-gobject3-3.28.3 devel/py-gobject3
py36-idna-2.8 dns/py-idna
py36-librtmp-0.3.0_1 multimedia/py-librtmp
py36-livestreamer-1.12.2_1 multimedia/livestreamer
py36-openssl-18.0.0 security/py-openssl
py36-pip-19.1.1 devel/py-pip
py36-ply-3.11 devel/py-ply
py36-psutil-5.6.3 sysutils/py-psutil
py36-pycparser-2.19 devel/py-pycparser
py36-pysocks-1.7.0 net/py-pysocks
py36-requests-2.21.0 www/py-requests
py36-setuptools-41.0.1 devel/py-setuptools
py36-six-1.12.0 devel/py-six
py36-urllib3-1.22,1 net/py-urllib3
pygobject3-common-3.28.3 devel/pygobject3-common
python27-2.7.16_1 lang/python27
python36-3.6.9 lang/python36
qt5-core-5.12.2_1 devel/qt5-core
qt5-dbus-5.12.2 devel/qt5-dbus
qt5-gui-5.12.2 x11-toolkits/qt5-gui
qt5-network-5.12.2_1 net/qt5-network
qt5-opengl-5.12.2 graphics/qt5-opengl
qt5-printsupport-5.12.2 print/qt5-printsupport
qt5-svg-5.12.2 graphics/qt5-svg
qt5-widgets-5.12.2 x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets
qt5-x11extras-5.12.2 x11/qt5-x11extras
qtchooser-66 misc/qtchooser
re2-20190601 devel/re2
readline-8.0.0 devel/readline
recode-3.6_14 converters/recode
roboto-fonts-ttf-2.134_1,1 x11-fonts/roboto-fonts-ttf
rsync-3.1.3 net/rsync
rtmpdump-2.4.20151223 multimedia/rtmpdump
rxvt-unicode-9.22_1 x11/rxvt-unicode
s2tc-1.0+20151228_1 graphics/s2tc
samba48-4.8.12_3 net/samba48
sdl-1.2.15_14,2 devel/sdl12
sdl2-2.0.9_3 devel/sdl20
sdl_image-1.2.12_12 graphics/sdl_image
seamonkey-2.49.4_27 www/seamonkey
setxkbmap-1.3.1 x11/setxkbmap
shaderc-2018.0_1 graphics/shaderc
shairplay-0.9.0.20150921 audio/shairplay
shared-mime-info-1.10_1 misc/shared-mime-info
snappy-1.1.6 archivers/snappy
socat-1.7.3.3_1 net/socat
speech-dispatcher-0.8.8 accessibility/speech-dispatcher
speex-1.2.0,1 audio/speex
speexdsp-1.2.0 audio/speexdsp
spidermonkey52-52.9.0_3 lang/spidermonkey52
sqlite3-3.28.0 databases/sqlite3
startup-notification-0.12_4 x11/startup-notification
sudo-1.8.27_1 security/sudo
swapexd-0.4 sysutils/swapexd
sysrc-5.2 sysutils/sysrc
taglib-1.11.1_2 audio/taglib
terminus-font-4.47_1 x11-fonts/terminus-font
tesseract-4.0.0_3 graphics/tesseract
tesseract-data-4.0.0 graphics/tesseract-data
tiff-4.0.10_1 graphics/tiff
tinywm-1.3_2 x11-wm/tinywm
tinyxml-2.6.2_3 textproc/tinyxml
tpm-emulator-0.7.4_2 emulators/tpm-emulator
trousers-0.3.14_2 security/trousers
twolame-0.3.13_4 audio/twolame
uchardet-0.0.6 textproc/uchardet
unclutter-xfixes-1.5 misc/unclutter-xfixes
v4l_compat-1.6.3_3 multimedia/v4l_compat
vdpauinfo-1.0 multimedia/vdpauinfo
virtualbox-ose-5.2.30 emulators/virtualbox-ose
virtualbox-ose-kmod-5.2.30 emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod
vlc-3.0.7.1_1,4 multimedia/vlc
vte-0.28.2_3 x11-toolkits/vte
vulkan-loader-1.1.108.0 graphics/vulkan-loader
wayland-1.16.0_1 graphics/wayland
wayland-protocols-1.17 graphics/wayland-protocols
webfonts-0.30_14 x11-fonts/webfonts
webp-1.0.2 graphics/webp
wget-1.20.3 ftp/wget
wm2-4.0_2 x11-wm/wm2
x265-3.0_1 multimedia/x265
xauth-1.0.10 x11/xauth
xbitmaps-1.1.2 x11/xbitmaps
xcb-util-0.4.0_2,1 x11/xcb-util
xcb-util-image-0.4.0_1 x11/xcb-util-image
xcb-util-keysyms-0.4.0_1 x11/xcb-util-keysyms
xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.9_1 x11/xcb-util-renderutil
xcb-util-wm-0.4.1_3 x11/xcb-util-wm
xclock-1.0.8 x11-clocks/xclock
xdg-utils-1.1.3_1 devel/xdg-utils
xdotool-3.20160805.1,1 x11/xdotool
xdpyinfo-1.3.2_2 x11/xdpyinfo
xf86-input-keyboard-1.9.0_3 x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard
xf86-input-mouse-1.9.3_2 x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse
xf86-video-scfb-0.0.4_7 x11-drivers/xf86-video-scfb
xf86-video-vesa-2.4.0_2 x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa
xinit-1.4.1,1 x11/xinit
xkbcomp-1.4.2 x11/xkbcomp
xkeyboard-config-2.27 x11/xkeyboard-config
xmessage-1.0.5 x11/xmessage
xmlcatmgr-2.2_2 textproc/xmlcatmgr
xmodmap-1.0.10 x11/xmodmap
xorg-drivers-7.7_5 x11-drivers/xorg-drivers
xorg-fonts-7.7_1 x11-fonts/xorg-fonts
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.7 x11-fonts/xorg-fonts-100dpi
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.7 x11-fonts/xorg-fonts-75dpi
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.7 x11-fonts/xorg-fonts-cyrillic
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.7 x11-fonts/xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.7_1 x11-fonts/xorg-fonts-truetype
xorg-fonts-type1-7.7 x11-fonts/xorg-fonts-type1
xorg-server-1.18.4_11,1 x11-servers/xorg-server
xorgproto-2019.1 x11/xorgproto
xprop-1.2.4 x11/xprop
xrdb-1.2.0 x11/xrdb
xsel-0.04.1_7 x11/xsel
xset-1.2.4_2 x11/xset
xsetroot-1.1.2 x11/xsetroot
xterm-347 x11/xterm
xvid-1.3.5,1 multimedia/xvid
xwininfo-1.1.4_2 x11/xwininfo
yajl-2.1.0 devel/yajl
youtube_dl-2019.06.21 www/youtube_dl
```


----------



## paulw (Jul 15, 2019)

Hmm. The problem seems to have gone away now:


```
DBG(1)[41825]> pkg initialized
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
DBG(1)[41825]> PkgRepo: verifying update for FreeBSD
DBG(1)[41825]> Pkgrepo, begin update of '/var/db/pkg/repo-FreeBSD.sqlite'
DBG(1)[41825]> Fetch: fetching from: https://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest/meta.txz with opts "i"
DBG(1)[41825]> Fetch: fetching from: https://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest/packagesite.txz with opts "i"
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
DBG(1)[41825]> want to get an advisory lock on a database
DBG(2)[41825]> Pkg> adding options: DOCS = on
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libpkg.so.4 for pkg
DBG(2)[41825]> Pkg> adding options: DOCS = on
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libpkg.so.4 for pkg
DBG(2)[41825]> Pkg> adding options: DOCS = on
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libpkg.so.4 for pkg
DBG(2)[41825]> Pkg> adding options: DOCS = on
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libpkg.so.4 for pkg
DBG(2)[41825]> universe: add new local pkg: pkg, (pkg-1.11.1:2$2$mwcnj9dc7bgj4yygz7xz97z7k6bmdom1d4faxsoc4u4yzaaja9hhh4xeyz5us85fhrjmpag7te7e54qj3dyzjmopbmxf7o6f738yb9d)
Checking for upgrades (2 candidates): 0%
Checking for upgrades (2 candidates): 50%
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: x11/libXext, name: libXext
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: x11/libX11, name: libX11
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: x11-servers/xorg-server, name: xorg-server
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: graphics/mesa-libs, name: mesa-libs
DBG(2)[41825]> Pkg> adding options: ACPI_PM = on
DBG(2)[41825]> Pkg> adding options: DOCS = on
DBG(2)[41825]> Pkg> adding options: LINUX = off
DBG(2)[41825]> Pkg> adding options: WBINVD = off
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib deps for nvidia-driver-340 on libXext.so.6
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib deps for nvidia-driver-340 on libX11.so.6
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: x11/linux-c7-xorg-libs, name: linux-c7-xorg-libs
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: x11/libXext, name: libXext
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: x11/libX11, name: libX11
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: x11-servers/xorg-server, name: xorg-server
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: graphics/mesa-libs, name: mesa-libs
DBG(2)[41825]> Pkg> adding options: ACPI_PM = off
DBG(2)[41825]> Pkg> adding options: DOCS = on
DBG(2)[41825]> Pkg> adding options: LINUX = on
DBG(2)[41825]> Pkg> adding options: WBINVD = off
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib deps for nvidia-driver-340 on libXext.so.6
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib deps for nvidia-driver-340 on libX11.so.6
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libvdpau_nvidia.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libnvidia-tls.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libnvidia-glsi.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libnvidia-glcore.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libnvidia-eglcore.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libnvidia-cfg.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libGLESv2.so.2 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libGLESv1_CM.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libGL.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libEGL.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: x11/libXext, name: libXext
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: x11/libX11, name: libX11
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: x11-servers/xorg-server, name: xorg-server
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add a new dependency origin: graphics/mesa-libs, name: mesa-libs
DBG(2)[41825]> Pkg> adding options: ACPI_PM = on
DBG(2)[41825]> Pkg> adding options: DOCS = on
DBG(2)[41825]> Pkg> adding options: LINUX = off
DBG(2)[41825]> Pkg> adding options: WBINVD = off
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib deps for nvidia-driver-340 on libXext.so.6
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib deps for nvidia-driver-340 on libX11.so.6
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libvdpau_nvidia.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libnvidia-tls.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libnvidia-glsi.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libnvidia-glcore.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libnvidia-eglcore.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libnvidia-cfg.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libGLESv2.so.2 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libGLESv1_CM.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libGL.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libEGL.so.1 for nvidia-driver-340
DBG(2)[41825]> non-automatic package with pattern nvidia-driver-340 has not been found in remote repo
Checking for upgrades (2 candidates): 100%
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libaom.so.0 for aom
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add a new reverse dependency origin: www/firefox, name: firefox
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libaom.so.0 for aom
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libaom.so.0 for aom
DBG(2)[41825]> universe: add new local pkg: aom, (aom-1.0.0.2051:2$2$81z4isn9mzjbse8khzmwfp1hs9pxs4tkn95ktys7i7my71j4qtagpb8eouagywsz1otwbsuat5c99ogk57qkupmu3pcic5xent4bpjn)
DBG(2)[41825]> universe: add new remote pkg: aom, (aom-1.0.0.2064:2$2$s1bnbqkhmmw5ks8bahdydp6esbsh3oikdmw16o3jj877f3watif76ifxcszb6frdc7t1n7pdi6ip4tykme1aqmgynp7rdx6tqkkwqhd)
Processing candidates (2 candidates): 0%
Processing candidates (2 candidates): 50%
Processing candidates (2 candidates): 100%
DBG(2)[41825]> upgrade rule: upgrade local aom-1.0.0.2051 to remote aom-1.0.0.2064
DBG(2)[41825]> decided local pkg-2$2$mwcnj9dc7bgj4yygz7xz97z7k6bmdom1d4faxsoc4u4yzaaja9hhh4xeyz5us85fhrjmpag7te7e54qj3dyzjmopbmxf7o6f738yb9d to install
DBG(2)[41825]> decided local aom-2$2$81z4isn9mzjbse8khzmwfp1hs9pxs4tkn95ktys7i7my71j4qtagpb8eouagywsz1otwbsuat5c99ogk57qkupmu3pcic5xent4bpjn to delete
DBG(2)[41825]> decided remote aom-2$2$s1bnbqkhmmw5ks8bahdydp6esbsh3oikdmw16o3jj877f3watif76ifxcszb6frdc7t1n7pdi6ip4tykme1aqmgynp7rdx6tqkkwqhd to install
DBG(2)[41825]> solver: ignoring package pkg(2$2$mwcnj9dc7bgj4yygz7xz97z7k6bmdom1d4faxsoc4u4yzaaja9hhh4xeyz5us85fhrjmpag7te7e54qj3dyzjmopbmxf7o6f738yb9d) as its state has not been changed
DBG(3)[41825]> pkg_solve: schedule upgrade of aom from 2$2$81z4isn9mzjbse8khzmwfp1hs9pxs4tkn95ktys7i7my71j4qtagpb8eouagywsz1otwbsuat5c99ogk57qkupmu3pcic5xent4bpjn to 2$2$s1bnbqkhmmw5ks8bahdydp6esbsh3oikdmw16o3jj877f3watif76ifxcszb6frdc7t1n7pdi6ip4tykme1aqmgynp7rdx6tqkkwqhd
The following 1 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):
Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
aom: 1.0.0.2051 -> 1.0.0.2064
Number of packages to be upgraded: 1
2 MiB to be downloaded.
Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
DBG(1)[41825]> Fetch: fetching from: https://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest/All/aom-1.0.0.2064.txz with opts "i"
[1/1] Fetching aom-1.0.0.2064.txz: 0%
[1/1] Fetching aom-1.0.0.2064.txz: 7% 144 KiB 147.5kB/s 00:12 ETA
[1/1] Fetching aom-1.0.0.2064.txz: 24% 464 KiB 327.7kB/s 00:05 ETA
[1/1] Fetching aom-1.0.0.2064.txz: 50% 976 KiB 524.3kB/s 00:02 ETA
[1/1] Fetching aom-1.0.0.2064.txz: 84% 2 MiB 671.7kB/s 00:00 ETA
[1/1] Fetching aom-1.0.0.2064.txz: 100% 2 MiB 491.8kB/s 00:04 
Checking integrity...DBG(1)[41825]> Binary> loading /var/cache/pkg/aom-1.0.0.2064-3a0b0134ec.txz
DBG(2)[41825]> Parsing manifest from buffer
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'name'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'origin'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'version'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'comment'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'maintainer'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'www'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'abi'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'arch'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'prefix'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'flatsize'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'licenselogic'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'licenses'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: parsing array
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'desc'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'categories'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: parsing array
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'shlibs_provided'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: parsing array
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libaom.so.0 for aom
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'annotations'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: parsing object
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'files'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: parsing object
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/share/licenses/aom-1.0.0.2064/catalog.mk'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/share/licenses/aom-1.0.0.2064/LICENSE'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/share/licenses/aom-1.0.0.2064/BSD2CLAUSE'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/bin/aomdec'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/bin/aomenc'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aom.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aom_codec.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aom_decoder.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aom_encoder.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aom_frame_buffer.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aom_image.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aom_integer.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aomcx.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aomdx.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/lib/libaom.so'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/lib/libaom.so.0'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/aom.pc'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'scripts'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: parsing object
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/bin/aomdec'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/bin/aomenc'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aom.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aom_codec.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aom_decoder.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aom_encoder.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aom_frame_buffer.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aom_image.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aom_integer.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aomcx.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aomdx.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/lib/libaom.so'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/lib/libaom.so.0'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/aom.pc'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/share/licenses/aom-1.0.0.2051/BSD2CLAUSE'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/share/licenses/aom-1.0.0.2051/LICENSE'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/share/licenses/aom-1.0.0.2051/catalog.mk'
DBG(1)[41825]> check integrity for 1 items added
done (0 conflicting)
DBG(1)[41825]> want to upgrade advisory to exclusive lock
DBG(2)[41825]> universe: update remote priority of aom(2$2$s1bnbqkhmmw5ks8bahdydp6esbsh3oikdmw16o3jj877f3watif76ifxcszb6frdc7t1n7pdi6ip4tykme1aqmgynp7rdx6tqkkwqhd): 0 -> 0, reason: 0
DBG(2)[41825]> Parsing manifest from buffer
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'name'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'origin'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'version'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'comment'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'maintainer'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'www'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'abi'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'arch'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'prefix'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'flatsize'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'licenselogic'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'licenses'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: parsing array
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'desc'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'categories'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: parsing array
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'shlibs_provided'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: parsing array
DBG(3)[41825]> added shlib provide libaom.so.0 for aom
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'annotations'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: parsing object
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'files'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: parsing object
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/share/licenses/aom-1.0.0.2064/catalog.mk'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/share/licenses/aom-1.0.0.2064/LICENSE'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/share/licenses/aom-1.0.0.2064/BSD2CLAUSE'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/bin/aomdec'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/bin/aomenc'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aom.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aom_codec.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aom_decoder.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aom_encoder.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aom_frame_buffer.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aom_image.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aom_integer.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aomcx.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/include/aom/aomdx.h'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/lib/libaom.so'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/lib/libaom.so.0'
DBG(3)[41825]> Pkg: add new file '/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/aom.pc'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: found key: 'scripts'
DBG(3)[41825]> Manifest: parsing object
[1/1] Upgrading aom from 1.0.0.2051 to 1.0.0.2064...
[1/1] Extracting aom-1.0.0.2064: 0%
[1/1] Extracting aom-1.0.0.2064: 0%
[1/1] Extracting aom-1.0.0.2064: 5%
[1/1] Extracting aom-1.0.0.2064: 11%
[1/1] Extracting aom-1.0.0.2064: 17%
[1/1] Extracting aom-1.0.0.2064: 23%
[1/1] Extracting aom-1.0.0.2064: 29%
[1/1] Extracting aom-1.0.0.2064: 35%
[1/1] Extracting aom-1.0.0.2064: 41%
[1/1] Extracting aom-1.0.0.2064: 47%
[1/1] Extracting aom-1.0.0.2064: 52%
[1/1] Extracting aom-1.0.0.2064: 58%
[1/1] Extracting aom-1.0.0.2064: 64%
[1/1] Extracting aom-1.0.0.2064: 70%
[1/1] Extracting aom-1.0.0.2064: 76%
[1/1] Extracting aom-1.0.0.2064: 82%
[1/1] Extracting aom-1.0.0.2064: 88%
[1/1] Extracting aom-1.0.0.2064: 94%
[1/1] Extracting aom-1.0.0.2064: 100%
DBG(1)[41825]> Cleaning up old version
DBG(2)[41825]> File /usr/local/share/licenses/aom-1.0.0.2051/BSD2CLAUSE is not in the new package
DBG(1)[41825]> Deleting file: 'usr/local/share/licenses/aom-1.0.0.2051/BSD2CLAUSE'
DBG(1)[41825]> Adding to deletion usr/local/share/licenses/aom-1.0.0.2051/
DBG(2)[41825]> File /usr/local/share/licenses/aom-1.0.0.2051/LICENSE is not in the new package
DBG(1)[41825]> Deleting file: 'usr/local/share/licenses/aom-1.0.0.2051/LICENSE'
DBG(2)[41825]> File /usr/local/share/licenses/aom-1.0.0.2051/catalog.mk is not in the new package
DBG(1)[41825]> Deleting file: 'usr/local/share/licenses/aom-1.0.0.2051/catalog.mk'
DBG(1)[41825]> Number of packages owning the directory '/usr/local/share/licenses/aom-1.0.0.2051': 0
DBG(1)[41825]> removing directory /usr/local/share/licenses/aom-1.0.0.2051
DBG(1)[41825]> Number of packages owning the directory '/usr/local/share/licenses': 0
DBG(1)[41825]> removing directory /usr/local/share/licenses
DBG(3)[41825]> Scripts: executing
--- BEGIN ---
set -- aom-1.0.0.2064
/usr/sbin/service ldconfig restart > /dev/null
Scripts: --- END ---
DBG(1)[41825]> release an exclusive lock on a database
DBG(1)[41825]> release an advisory lock on a database
```


----------



## paulw (Jul 16, 2019)

Still seems to be ok after today's updates so marking as solved. Thanks all.


----------



## paulw (Jul 20, 2019)

Spoke too soon. It's happening again:


```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (7 candidates): .
Checking for upgrades (7 candidates)...
Checking for upgrades (7 candidates)...
Checking for upgrades (7 candidates)...
Checking for upgrades (7 candidates)...
Checking for upgrades (7 candidates)...
Checking for upgrades (7 candidates)... done
Processing candidates (7 candidates): ..
Processing candidates (7 candidates)....... done
The following 14 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
nvidia-driver: 390.87_3
linux-c7-xorg-libs: 7.7_6
linux-c7-fontconfig: 2.13.0
linux-c7-expat: 2.1.0_2
linux_base-c7: 7.6.1810_2
linux-c7-freetype: 2.8
linux-c7-libpng: 1.5.13_2
linux-c7-libglvnd: 1.0.1

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
virtualbox-ose-kmod: 5.2.30 -> 5.2.32
virtualbox-ose: 5.2.30 -> 5.2.32
sqlite3: 3.28.0 -> 3.29.0
libxslt: 1.1.32_1 -> 1.1.33
gdk-pixbuf2: 2.36.12 -> 2.38.1
chromium: 75.0.3770.100 -> 75.0.3770.142

Number of packages to be installed: 8
Number of packages to be upgraded: 6

The process will require 634 MiB more space.
261 MiB to be downloaded.
[1/14] Fetching virtualbox-ose-kmod-5.2.32.txz: .......... done
[2/14] Fetching virtualbox-ose-5.2.32.txz: .......... done
[3/14] Fetching sqlite3-3.29.0.txz: .......... done
[4/14] Fetching libxslt-1.1.33.txz: .......... done
[5/14] Fetching gdk-pixbuf2-2.38.1.txz: .......... done
[6/14] Fetching chromium-75.0.3770.142.txz: .......... done
[7/14] Fetching nvidia-driver-390.87_3.txz: .......... done
[8/14] Fetching linux-c7-xorg-libs-7.7_6.txz: .......... done
[9/14] Fetching linux-c7-fontconfig-2.13.0.txz: .......... done
[10/14] Fetching linux-c7-expat-2.1.0_2.txz: .......... done
[11/14] Fetching linux_base-c7-7.6.1810_2.txz: .......... done
[12/14] Fetching linux-c7-freetype-2.8.txz: .......... done
[13/14] Fetching linux-c7-libpng-1.5.13_2.txz: .......... done
[14/14] Fetching linux-c7-libglvnd-1.0.1.txz: .......... done
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
[1/14] Installing linux_base-c7-7.6.1810_2...
[1/14] Extracting linux_base-c7-7.6.1810_2: .......... done
[2/14] Installing linux-c7-libpng-1.5.13_2...
[2/14] Extracting linux-c7-libpng-1.5.13_2: .......... done
[3/14] Upgrading gdk-pixbuf2 from 2.36.12 to 2.38.1...
[3/14] Extracting gdk-pixbuf2-2.38.1: .......... done
[4/14] Installing linux-c7-expat-2.1.0_2...
[4/14] Extracting linux-c7-expat-2.1.0_2: ........ done
[5/14] Installing linux-c7-freetype-2.8...
[5/14] Extracting linux-c7-freetype-2.8: ........ done
[6/14] Upgrading sqlite3 from 3.28.0 to 3.29.0...
[6/14] Extracting sqlite3-3.29.0: .......... done
[7/14] Installing linux-c7-fontconfig-2.13.0...
[7/14] Extracting linux-c7-fontconfig-2.13.0: .......... done
[8/14] Installing linux-c7-xorg-libs-7.7_6...
[8/14] Extracting linux-c7-xorg-libs-7.7_6: .......... done
[9/14] Upgrading virtualbox-ose-kmod from 5.2.30 to 5.2.32...
[9/14] Extracting virtualbox-ose-kmod-5.2.32: ....... done
[10/14] Upgrading libxslt from 1.1.32_1 to 1.1.33...
[10/14] Extracting libxslt-1.1.33: .......... done
[11/14] Installing linux-c7-libglvnd-1.0.1...
[11/14] Extracting linux-c7-libglvnd-1.0.1: ........ done
[12/14] Upgrading virtualbox-ose from 5.2.30 to 5.2.32...
===> Creating groups.
Using existing group 'vboxusers'.
===> Creating users
Using existing user 'vboxusers'.
[12/14] Extracting virtualbox-ose-5.2.32: .......... done
[13/14] Upgrading chromium from 75.0.3770.100 to 75.0.3770.142...
[13/14] Extracting chromium-75.0.3770.142: .......... done
[14/14] Installing nvidia-driver-390.87_3...
```

I don't think the latest debug output necessarily adds anything to the previous debug output, but I can post it anyway if required.


----------

